# Malt Shovel Oatmeal Stout......



## Green Iguana (14/5/04)

A quick note for anyone intrested to know whether the malt shovel oatmeal stout is worth the price....after 3 weeks in the bottle i must say that it is probably the best kit stout i have had to date....very smooth all round....definate roasty caramel flavour upfront with a moderate level of bitterness....will definatey improve with age me thinks....i will be brewing this again


----------



## Bobby (14/5/04)

Lastnight i cracked open a 3 week old bottle of MSB Deep Roast Ale and i have to say i LOVED it also!! Will brew this again immediately once my ESB Nut Brown finishes. Whats the verdict on the other brews in the MSB range????


----------



## Green Iguana (14/5/04)

Let me know how that nut brown ends up....i'm keen to put one down..


----------



## Bobby (14/5/04)

It has an odd smell to it (still fermenting). Smells earthy and abit like pine?? What hops would account for that?
but it tastes quite nice so far....


----------



## SJW (14/5/04)

What else did you make the MALT SHOVEL OATMEAL STOUT up with GI?


----------



## Green Iguana (14/5/04)

Nothing else...just one can in 11.5 ltrs with the yeast provided....

Booby..that smell u mention would probably have more to do with the yeast.....


----------



## deebee (14/5/04)

The ESB nut brown is good. I made it up with 250g of crystal malt. Really easy and very tasty kit brew.


----------



## bonk (14/5/04)

i've tried the oatmeal, very nice stout and i thought the dark ale tasted a bit like JS Porter.

i've tried the wheat kit, but not sure about that one, nice malty taste. might have to keep brewing it to see if i like it


----------



## Linz (14/5/04)

Are they still charging an arm and a leg for the kit can???( compared to other brands)


----------



## deebee (14/5/04)

Yeah about $26, but it's the whole kit - don't need to add anything else.


----------



## Linz (14/5/04)

$26!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! for a 1.7kg can?!?!?

keep buying it at that price and next thing you know you're paying that for Morgans, Coopers, etc. Next it will be $26 for Bi-lo,No frills,Home brand!!!!!

Consumers drive the price. you pay it .they'll charge it!!


----------



## Bobby (15/5/04)

i got mine for $18. It is well worth it.


----------



## Jovial_Monk (15/5/04)

$26 sounds like the price for 2 cans

I don't expect the MS to be produced much longer.

Everyone loves the beers they make, heard no grumbles, but many grumbles about the price.

I am trying to get rid of mine, $24.95 for 2 cans (any 2 MS cans)

Jovial Monk


----------



## jimmyjack (16/5/04)

I love MS Kits I once made a mean Rochefort Clone using one can of MS Nut brown one can of Deep Roast, wyeast 1762, Hallertau for aroma. I kid you not it was very close.


----------



## deebee (16/5/04)

I was talking about the ESB kits $26 for 3kg. It's the whole wort concntrated into a big tin.


----------



## Linz (16/5/04)

In the middle of drinking a batch of the Bavarian Lager from an ESB 3kg can. Quite nice when made with WLP920 Old bavarian lager and nothing else.


----------



## bibtracker (17/5/04)

This is encouraging news. I have tried the MSB Pale Ale (absolutely splendid, expecting it to get even better with age) and the Two-Row Lager (bottled on Anzac Day, so very young, but showing great promise of real flavour).
Just bottled a half brew (one can) of the Dark Roast Ale and have a Nut Brown waiting to go into the fermenter.
To lcear up misunderstandings about price, here in Perth it's $18.50 a can, which makes 11.5 litres. Even if you make a 23-litre batch, that's still only $1.23 for a king brown of really good ale becos you don't have to add anything to the can (well, maybe a bit of wheat malt for the head).


----------



## Bobby (20/5/04)

has any one brewed the msb summer wheat? is it anything like the colonial wheat??
if not does any one have an extract recipe for this?


----------



## Green Iguana (21/5/04)

In the local homebrew comp here last year... a malt shovel deep roast ale kit beer scored 19 out of 20 and won first place...after finding this out i put down a 23 L batch pronto....


----------



## SJW (21/5/04)

How did that one turn out GI?


----------



## metters (21/5/04)

Back to the start GI,
When you say great taste compared to what? Have you tried a can of say Coopers Stout with a Grumpy's Belfast Gold for comparison? Similar price (little more work for G's) but a sh#t load more flavour with the G's. All depends where the palate is at, at the time I guess?!
I found the MS tasting mild compared.
JM if you have an excess of MS I may be interested at the right price, can do things wih a few additives.
cheers nm


----------



## Green Iguana (25/5/04)

You're right metters....personal taste does come into it a bit.. i like mild stouts..coopers is too heavy for my palate... 

The Deep roast ale is in the secondary at the moment...will let u know.


----------

